# Più... Che,piuttosto che, invece di



## MrVi

Ciao a tutti! 

Mi togliereste un dubbio, per favore? 

Queste frasi sono corrette? 
1. "è più fastidiosa una persona che lascia tutto sporco, che una che ascolta solo musica" 
2.  "è più fastidiosa una persona che lascia tutto sporco, di una persona che ascolta solo musica" 
3 . "è più fastidiosa una persona che lascia tutto sporco, rispetto ad una che ascolta solo musica" 
4. "è più fastidiosa una persona che lascia tutto sporco, piuttosto che una che ascolta solo musica" 

Qual è la differenza fra queste quattro? Sono tutte corrette? Grazie


----------



## bearded

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum

Nessuna delle frasi è sbagliata (ma secondo me la virgola dopo 'sporco' non ci vuole), però in buon italiano solo le prime due sono consigliabili. Infatti in un paragone ''più che/più di'' sono le forme pienamente corrette, mentre ''più..rispetto a(=a confronto di) / più...piuttosto che'' sono forme comprensibili ma inutilmente complicate - l'ultima al limite della scorrettezza.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> l'ultima al limite della scorrettezza.


Infatti. Senza andare troppo fuori tema, "piuttosto che" indica generalmente una preferenza, una predilezione
o comunque la scelta di una cosa/persona a sfavore di un'altra;
quindi, nel caso in esame, "piuttosto" a mio avviso è accettabile solo volgendo il paragone al positivo; come ad esempio:
*preferisco*_ una persona che ascolta solo musica *piuttosto* *che* una che lascia tutto sporco. _


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> *preferisco*_ una persona che ascolta solo musica *piuttosto* *che* una che lascia tutto sporco_


Però per me una formulazione ancora migliore sarebbe _Preferisco una persona che....*a* una che..._


----------



## Starless74

Certo. Più "leggera" è la frase, meglio è (come dicevi in _#2_).


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
prova a capire meglio la congiunzione "piuttosto che" quando ha il senso di "anziché". Innanzitutto vorrei sapere se la frase "preferisco stare a casa piuttosto che uscire con loro" suona bene?
Potrei dirla come "preferisco stare a casa CHE uscire con loro"? È questo il dubbio per cui ho aperto questa discussione.

Grazie!


----------



## Starless74

GabrielH said:


> Innanzitutto vorrei sapere se la frase "preferisco stare a casa piuttosto che uscire con loro"   suona bene?
> Potrei dirla come "preferisco stare a casa che uscire con loro"?


Ciao,
secondo me puoi usare indiffrentemente entrambe le forme.
Attendi altri pareri.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> secondo me puoi usare indiffrentemente entrambe le forme.


  
A mio parere si può addirittura dire ''preferisco stare a casa anziché uscire con loro''.



GabrielH said:


> ... ho aperto questa discussione



Mi pare che la discussione sia stata aperta da MrVi.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> A mio parere si può addirittura dire ''preferisco stare a casa anziché uscire con loro''.


Grazie anche a te della risposta, Bearded. Quindi mi sembra che un solo "che" sia uguale a "piuttosto che".


bearded said:


> Mi pare che la discussione sia stata aperta da MrVi


Ne avevo aperta un'altra che è stata poi spostata in questa qua.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> preferisco stare a casa CHE uscire con loro





GabrielH said:


> mi sembra che un solo "che" sia uguale a "piuttosto che"


Se parliamo di lingua colloquiale, il semplice ''che'' (coi due infiniti) è ammesso come nel tuo esempio.  La ragione è che ''preferisco'' equivale a ''per me è meglio'', e il 'che' introduce il secondo termine di paragone (per me è meglio fare questo che fare quello).
In lingua standard  non colloquiale la forma del tutto corretta sarebbe ''Preferisco stare a casa all'uscire con loro'' (preferisco una cosa a un'altra) oppure -  più esplicitamente - ''...anziché/piuttosto che uscire con loro'' (preferire una cosa piuttosto che/anziché/invece di un'altra).
Tra queste forme, quella con 'a' (...all'uscire con loro) è la più letteraria o elevata - anche per via dell'infinito sostantivato. È anche la forma più latina (il prefisso 'pre' di preferire viene da _prae, _una preposizione latina che regge il dativo: a..).


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> In lingua standard non colloquiale la forma del tutto corretta sarebbe ''Preferisco stare a casa all'uscire con loro'' (preferisco una cosa a un'altra)


A me sembra una forma piuttosto elevata, come hai precisato tu dopo.
Vorrei sapere un'altra cosa. Quando fai una conversazione tra amici, quale forma pensi di usare @bearded ?"preferisco stare a casa che uscire con loro" oppure "piuttosto che/anziché"?


----------



## bearded

Io personalmente dico ''Preferisco stare a casa piuttosto che uscire con loro''.  Però se qualcuno di miei amici salta il 'piuttosto', lo capisco bene lo stesso.


----------



## GabrielH

Grazie!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


GabrielH said:


> prova a capire meglio la congiunzione "piuttosto che"


Qui c'è un'altra discussione su un uso errato (anche se abbastanza diffuso) di "piuttosto che".


----------



## lorenzos

'_'*Preferisco* stare a casa *che* (non) uscire con loro'_' -> Neutro, sono stanco e non ho voglia di uscire.
''*Preferisco*_ stare a casa *piuttosto che* uscire con loro_'' -> Non ho tanta voglia di uscire con loro, con altri magari sì.
''*Piuttosto che*_ uscire con loro *preferisco *stare a casa'_' -> Loro non li sopporto, piuttosto di uscirci preferisco starmene da solo.
Cosa ne pensate? Grazie.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Cosa ne pensate? Grazie.


Hai ragione: la lingua offre la possibilità di diverse sfumature, e di enfatizzare certe parti di una frase _piuttosto_ che altre. Nei tuoi esempi, secondo me (oralmente) giocherebbe una parte importante l'intonazione: nella prima frase 'sottolineerei' la parola casa, nell'ultimo esempio la parola loro..


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> Cosa ne pensate? Grazie


La 2 e la 3 si equivalgono abbastanza. In entrambi i casi "piuttosto" sottolinea ulteriormente che "loro" non sono particolarmente graditi.
Tuttavia, anche la 1 la direi solo se volessi far intendere che il problema sono "loro", altrimenti mi limiterei a dire che non ho voglia di uscire.  
[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## lorenzos

@Starless74 non hai tutti i torti, forse la frase esemplificativa non era la migliore; proviamo così:
_"Preferisco guardare un film che non una partita" -> _Neutro, esprimo solo i miei gusti personali.
_"Preferisco guardare un film piuttosto che una partita" -> U_n film vale sicuramene più di una partita, almeno secondo me.
_"Piuttosto che una partita preferisco... _[qui dovrei mettere qualcosa di poco interessante] _un brutto film_" -> Una partita non vale niente: qualsiasi cosa piuttosto di quella!


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> La 2 e la 3 si equivalgono abbastanza. ....


 Anche a me pare così.  





lorenzos said:


> _"Piuttosto che una partita preferisco... _[qui dovrei mettere qualcosa di poco interessante] .....


No, perché se ci metti qualcos'altro, allora la frase non sarà più paragonabile con i tuoi esempi precedenti ....

Insomma, secondo me _"Preferisco guardare un film piuttosto che una partita" _  e _"Piuttosto che una partita preferisco guardare un film" _sono sostanzialmente equivalenti.  Ovviamente, in generale  conta anche l'ordine delle parole, quindi ammetto che qualche piccola differenza di sfumatura ci potrebbe essere a seconda del contesto concreto, ma non una differenza significativa.


----------



## GabrielH

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> Qui c'è un'altra discussione su un uso errato (anche se abbastanza diffuso) di "piuttosto che".


Ciao, Alfaalfa
Grazie della segnalazione. Questo famigerato uso lo conoscevo già.


lorenzos said:


> _U_n film vale sicuramene più di una partita, almeno secondo me.


Anche io preferisco guardare un film piuttosto che una partita. 
Capisco quello che dite. Grazie ancora a tutti voi.


----------



## lorenzos

Francis, neanche tu hai tutti i torti. Quel che mi sembra, e su cui chiedevo opinioni, è che il _piuttosto che_ ad inizio frase dia una connotazione molto negativa_. _Cioè:
_ "Piuttosto che una partita *preferisco* un brutto film" *=* "*Preferisco perfino* un brutto film piuttosto che una partita" _
Sono ovviamente d'accordo che molto contano la prosodia, la mimica e la gestualità.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Quel che mi sembra, e su cui chiedevo opinioni, è che il _piuttosto che_ ad inizio frase dia una connotazione molto negativa_. _Cioè: _ "Piuttosto che una partita *preferisco* un brutto film" *=* "*Preferisco perfino* un brutto film piuttosto che una partita"  .... _


Sì, ho capito (almeno credo). Ma mi pare che se  quel "piuttosto che" lo mettiamo all'inizio della frase, allora infatti   accentuiamo appunto quello che non preferisco .....  Quindi, secondo me, non necessariamente si tratta di una connotazione negativa. Per esempio "Piutttosto che ammazzare qualcuno, preferisco lasciarlo vivere" (è un esempio terribile, lo so, serve solo per illustrazione ..... )


----------

